# Elektroblock EBL99



## 128901 (Oct 20, 2009)

Can anyone please tell me where I can purchase a replacement Elektroblock EBL99 to fit into a Hymer Camp Swing 544? Mine short circuited as I started the engine without switching on the EBL99 (oops!). Upon closer inspection I then saw the circuit board melt before my eyes (oh no!). I have tried Schaudt in Germany, who have kindly offered to look at it, but I need it quickly. They said they couldn't sell to me direct and told me to contact Hymer. I contacted Hymer who told me to contact their dealers. I contacted the Hymer dealers but without success! Very frustrating!!! Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Be patient and send the Electroblock to Udo Lang at Electroblock for repair. It will come back as new.
C.


----------



## 128901 (Oct 20, 2009)

Many thanks Clive. Do you know how long it usually takes to repair and return? One of the Hymer dealers quoted me three months! Upon return, can I 'simply' just 'plug' the cables back in, or will it require 'specialist' wiring?


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

Pardon my ignorance but can you explain about turning the unit on before starting the engine? Where do you turn it on? and why you have to turn it off?


----------



## 128901 (Oct 20, 2009)

There is an 'on - off' switch on the front panel of the Elektroblock EBL99 unit. I turned it off whilst the motorhome was in storage to prevent it from draining the engine battery (for the first time in 9 years) - as per the Hymer Handbook recommendation. I then forgot to turn it back on before starting the engine. This short-circuited the Elektroblock unit and fried the circuit-board! Big mistake! I'm surprised it cannot be sorted out easier in the UK.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Look for other posts - do a search on UDO LANG - he is the man to email at Schaudt.

Others have reported a turnaround of less than a week by sending it to Germany.

I suspect that they just do a swap-out of refurbished units.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

" This short-circuited the Elektroblock unit and fried the circuit-board!"
Sorry, but why do you say this?. Where did you get this from? I have just read the complete handbook from Shaudt for the EBL99 and it does not warn against damage that may be caused to the Electroblock if the Electroblock is turned OFF when starting the engine. The handbook includes the diagram of the Electroblock and nothing here indicates this either.

BUT the Electroblocks do have a reputation of the switching components in the on-board switched mode charger failing and this failure frequently taking the printed circuit board out as well.

If you research this forum you will find that others have recieved a rapid turnaround from them for repairs.

Udo Lang is the man.

Good luck

C.


----------



## 128901 (Oct 20, 2009)

Apologies - I'm a complete novice when it comes to motorhome electrics! I don't have the benefit of an Elektroblock manual, just the Hymer Handbook which came with the vehicle. The handbook advises to switch off the Elektroblock when the vehicle is being stored and to turn on again before starting the engine otherwise it will short circuit, which I assume it did, as there was no longer any power to the living area. I wish I hadn't done this as I haven't for the past 9 years, just got tired of re-charging and replacing the engine battery which kept draining down. There were no obvious blown fuses on the Electroblock or cab so I disconnected the leisure battery before removing the cover to the Elektroblock, only to see the circuit-board begin to melt before my eyes! Presumably still getting some power from the engine battery which I hadn't disconnected?!

Many thanks for your advice - sounds like Udo Lang is my next call.


----------



## hfm (Mar 25, 2010)

I am currently in the process of sending my EBL 99 unit to a UK site for repair; I will report back on degree of success! The company is at Llandudno, website aandncaravanservices dot co dot uk Repair from £110 +p&p, refurbished and new available. I understand they can also supply an overload protection device, to reduce the risk of recurrence.
A websearch also located an English manual, on the acpasion dot net website (Yahoo search for Elektroblock EBL 99). Send a pm for assistance if required.


----------



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

Try this firm they got me one pretty quick for my Dethleffs

Pullingers

11, First Avenue,

Bluebridge Industrial Estate,

Halstead, Essex, CO9 2EX.

We can be contacted on the following numbers:

Telephone & Fax : 01787 472747

Email [email protected]


----------



## hfm (Mar 25, 2010)

Posted unit to A and N Caravan Services on Friday, got it back repaired Monday for £110 + £12 postage - pretty good!


----------

